# 1970-71 GTO Rear Valance Exhaust Splitter Diagram



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

All - I am putting a 1971 GTO Exhaust on my 1971 Lemans. I have already purchased the correct rear Valance with the cut-outs for the Exhaust Splitters. 

Years ago I saw a diagram showing the position of the Exhaust Splitters in respect to the cut-outs in the Valance.

How to position the Splitters in the cut-outs and how far they should extend beyond the upper edge at the Bumper. 

For the life of me I can't remember if it was in a Restoration Book or on a Pontiac Tech Site.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

1971LemansWisc said:


> All - I am putting a 1971 GTO Exhaust on my 1971 Lemans. I have already purchased the correct rear Valance with the cut-outs for the Exhaust Splitters.
> 
> Years ago I saw a diagram showing the position of the Exhaust Splitters in respect to the cut-outs in the Valance.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

Pontrc - Thank you, exactly what I was remembering. 

Now that I see it - I believe this is from the Paul Zazarine & Chuck Roberts GTO Restoration Guide.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

That’s correct LW👍


----------

